# Leap Second Causes Internet Problems...



## mosaix (Jul 7, 2012)

The addition of a leap second at midnight on June 30th caused some home high profile websites to fall over.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18672173

Remember the complaints about the costs involved in resolution, correction and testing of the Y2K bug? That particular event went smoothly because thousands of programmers and testers (including me) spent years ironing out the problems ahead of time, and all we got was "what was all the fuss about?". 

Well here's an example of what can happen if people _don't_ do their homework properly, and this over a mere second.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 8, 2012)

Ha! Yes, I know a few other people whose job it was to make sure that the rest of us thought nothing happened for Y2K!

Kind of makes you feel like a CIA (or what is it, MI6 or something like that?) agent, doesn't it? The only way you ever get recognition is if something goes wrong.


----------



## Grimward (Jul 8, 2012)

Another here who spent months/years correcting, testing and otherwise "remediating" (yes, I know it's not a word but tell Upper IT Management that!) Y2K needy code.  I like the "leap smear" concept, though.  Thanks for the link, Mos.


----------

